# World Series of Fighting 5: Arlovski vs Kyle



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

WORLD SERIES OF FIGHTING 5: ARLOVSKI VS. KYLE
Date: September 14, 2013
Location: Atlantic City, New Jersey
Venue: Revel Atlantic City
Broadcast: NBC Sports Network, MMAjunkie.com












> MAIN CARD (NBC Sports Network, 9:30 p.m. ET)
> Andrei Arlovski vs. Mike Kyle
> Dave Branch vs. Danillo Villefort - middleweight tournament semifinal
> Elvis Mutapcic vs. Jesse Taylor - middleweight tournament semifinal
> ...





> A training injury has forced Anthony Johnson (15-4) to withdraw from World Series of Fighting 5.
> 
> Johnson's scheduled opponent, Mike Kyle (20-9-1), will now meet ex-UFC champ Andrei Arlovski (30-10) at heavyweight in the headliner of the Sept. 14 event. WSOF 5 takes place at Revel Atlantic City in Atlantic City, N.J. Its main card airs live on NBC Sports Network.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...njured-anthony-johnson-vs-mike-kyle-at-wsof-5


----------

